# E39 mirror differences?



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Hi.

Seems we now have a bunch of E39 experts around here, so hopefully I can find an answer here.

OK, so I now have the pinouts for the autodim inside mirrors to drive the outside ones. Autodim outside mirrors were never made for the E46. But doing a Parts Use on E46 glass shows that they're also on E39 from 09/97. OK, so I just need E39 wide-angle heated electrochromic glass. But there are 3 kinds. To 03/99, 03/99 to 05/00, and 05/00 to 01/02. Anyone happen to know what the differences are, and why there are R and L electrochrome glass but the others don't (I know E46 ones are non-directional)?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Seems we now have a bunch of E39 experts around here, so hopefully I can find an answer here.
> 
> OK, so I now have the pinouts for the autodim inside mirrors to drive the outside ones. Autodim outside mirrors were never made for the E46. But doing a Parts Use on E46 glass shows that they're also on E39 from 09/97. OK, so I just need E39 wide-angle heated electrochromic glass. But there are 3 kinds. To 03/99, 03/99 to 05/00, and 05/00 to 01/02. Anyone happen to know what the differences are, and why there are R and L electrochrome glass but the others don't (I know E46 ones are non-directional)?


I'll give it a shot.

The mirrors ARE different on the earlier cars <'99. Thicker or thinner one- I can't remember- perhaps the glass is in proportion, too. If the glass is the same physical size, maybe the mounts differ to accommodate the different frames. There is also a difference on the 01's- the mirror trim may just become high gloss. And who knows- they may be thinner still and require yet another mount.

Now- another thing to consider is that there are TWO different kinds of mirrors- and glass- for the E39- an M5's and a non M. I KNOW you may have already thought of this, but in case you hadn't.

As for Right vs Left, on aspherics, that's easy-










While this is an M5 mirror glass, the aspheric glass must be mounted right or left to get the proper view.


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Seems we now have a bunch of E39 experts around here, so hopefully I can find an answer here.
> 
> OK, so I now have the pinouts for the autodim inside mirrors to drive the outside ones. Autodim outside mirrors were never made for the E46. But doing a Parts Use on E46 glass shows that they're also on E39 from 09/97. OK, so I just need E39 wide-angle heated electrochromic glass. But there are 3 kinds. To 03/99, 03/99 to 05/00, and 05/00 to 01/02. Anyone happen to know what the differences are, and why there are R and L electrochrome glass but the others don't (I know E46 ones are non-directional)?


As Prop states, a few changes were made to the E39 mirrors. Don't worry about the date spans. If you look at the 1/02+ you'll notice the part numbers are the same as those before that date. Since you want aspheric, heated, electrochromic glass, here are the p/ns you would need.

left 51 16 8 266 493
right 51 16 8 266 494

Also, since the E46 housings will not have the 3-pin connectors to mate to the lenses, you'll have to make a few harnesses. There's one section that goes from the mirror housing into the door, which runs along the length of other wires exiting the housing. Another section from inside the door to the main connector in the door. And the last section from the door connector to the interior mirror. You will need 3 connectors and 12 electrical contacts per side. I can't remember now how many male and female of each you will need otherwise I would have provided part numbers, but Prop has pictures. He should also know what's necessary at the connector where the door harness enters the door. I haven't ventured there on my car yet.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> As Prop states, a few changes were made to the E39 mirrors. Don't worry about the date spans. If you look at the 1/02+ you'll notice the part numbers are the same as those before that date. Since you want aspheric, heated, electrochromic glass, here are the p/ns you would need.
> 
> left 51 16 8 266 493
> right 51 16 8 266 494
> ...


Okay, this is interesting. On my non-M5 E39 mirrors, I picked up the aspherical mirrors (51 16 8 250 438) but I didn't realise they also were available in the electrochromatic version...aspherical. (I assume they are all heated for the E39). Am I correct here? If so, I would LOVE to run 2(?) extra wires to each of my door mirrors. Am I reading properly here?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Okay, this is interesting. On my non-M5 E39 mirrors, I picked up the aspherical mirrors (51 16 8 250 438) but I didn't realise they also were available in the electrochromatic version...aspherical. (I assume they are all heated for the E39). Am I correct here? If so, I would LOVE to run 2(?) extra wires to each of my door mirrors. Am I reading properly here?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Chris


All you need is the electrochromatic gla$$ and you're there. :thumbup:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> All you need is the electrochromatic gla$$ and you're there. :thumbup:


:clap: :freakdanc :banana:

I've always LOVED the auto-dimming rearview mirror but could never figure out why BMW didn't "complete the package" and make the door mirrors do the same thing!

How much do these babies run?

Sigh, ED, Rear fogs, new door mirrors...it is starting to add up and my wife is gonna freak...however, I think I can sell the door mirrors easily. 

Chris


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> :clap: :freakdanc :banana:
> 
> I've always LOVED the auto-dimming rearview mirror but could never figure out why BMW didn't "complete the package" and make the door mirrors do the same thing!
> 
> ...


Chris, the glass is about $250 EACH
Yes, they're all heated. It should be a simple but tedious wiring project


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Tyrone said:


> Chris, the glass is about $250 EACH
> Yes, they're all heated. It should be a simple but tedious wiring project


Holy moly.

Hmm, anyone in Europe want to go salvage-yard-hunting for me?

This might be a not-REALLY-worth-it project.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Tyrone said:


> Chris, the glass is about $250 EACH
> Yes, they're all heated. It should be a simple but tedious wiring project


:wow: :yikes:

and now

:bawling:

and then finally : puke:

Chris


----------



## BAVORAK (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi,

Does anyone know about M5 mirrors?
I would assume BMW made them electrochromic for all markets and aspheric for everyone else than NA... :loco: 
That would make two types, right?
Part #'s/price anyone?

Thanks


----------



## ALEV8 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have done the M mirror mod and I bought perfect replicas for $495. They are aspheric, heated, etc. They flip up and need to be coded to tilt when in reverse (due to different door module and master switch?) and are a tedious but very straightforward install. Electrochromatic would be cool, but another $500 for glass? I'd rather get the UV blocking windshield and auto headlights, or rear sunshades, or double glazed windows, or an M rearview mirror, or a new steering wheel, or a eurodash, or


----------



## Tyrone (Apr 17, 2003)

ALEV8 said:


> I'd rather get the UV blocking windshield and auto headlights, or rear sunshades, or double glazed windows, or an M rearview mirror, or a new steering wheel, or a eurodash, or


Now he's talking!! Gonna try to get the rear shades done later this month. But I'm going to put the M-Technik front bumper on hold. I made the decision last night: it's time to upgrade my car to the 98+ AC with the rear control so I can install the cool box like SVTWEB! I'm more worried about those parts that were only installed in very few cars becoming NLA than I am about bumpers and associated trim. Gonna go to the all Nappa leather too


----------

